# Okaloosa Island Shark Report(8/15)



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Went out to Okaloosa Island Thursday night into Friday morning. I've just recently gotten back into fishing and cant stop now, especially sharks. In total we caught 8 sharks, 2 bull reds, and a very large stingray. Largest shark was 5'4''. I'm still waiting on a big Bull Shark. Earlier in the week my Dads friend caught a 6'4'' Bull Shark right from the beach. As of now we aren't yakking the baits out, but I am possibly in the market for one. 

All the Sharks we're either Spinners or Sandbars. The two Bull Reds I caught were 32'' and 39''. The stingray was probably 60-70# from what my Dads friend guessed. I'm using a 9' pole with a Penn Fierce 8000 with 50# braid, 6 ft leader,16/0 hook and our weight setup. Typical bait is Ladyfish heads or Mingo heads. 

Lately in the last two weeks I've probably caught 10 sharks, 2 bull reds, two good size blues, and some ladyfish. This is Okaloosa Island and Navarre Beaches. 

I have pictures but they are on my phone. Ill have to email them to myself and then post them, sorry. 

I thought about cutting up the Stingray for Hammer bait, but I had already been fishing for over 12hrs(very tired and about to pack up) and I didn't have a big enough cooler.

Were casting from shore and were still getting all these large fish. Any other options for bait to get a big Bull, Tiger(hopefully)? We sometimes use the balloon setup, but that can only be done during certain weather.

Great forum btw.

Justin


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like you have been killing it! Keep it up, and ray would probably be the best bet for a tiger or bull, not sure though, ask Ugly/Lowprofile.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, I really regret not cutting up the Ray now. It would have been a TON of meat. I first went about 2 weeks ago from Navarre Beach and caught my first shark. A small spinner or sandbar maybe(2ft). Not sure. After that I caught about 3 more non stop. Another night I caught two good size blues and threw out the bloody head and within a minute I had a bite. About a 3.5Ft Shark. Probably a Spinner. These 4-5fts are fun, but I want a Tiger, big Bull, or a hammer.

The Ray was a lot of fun and I thought it was a larger shark. Pulled probably 200-250yards or so and about 20 minute fight Id guess. He was a big one.

The bull Reds are a lot of fun too.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

spinners and sand bars look completely different. probably black tips and spinners you were getting. 

sounds like fun though. how was the grass and what did you get the ray on?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

They weren't Blacktips. I snagged a blacktip just off the beach in Navarre on a Gotcha lure on the back tail. These didn't look anything like it.

Grass wasn't too bad at first. Later in the evening it got worse, but was worth it. Not huge amounts of grass, just minor cleaning of the lines. The ray ate a mingo head.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

must be something different. blacktips and spinners look almost identical except the anal fin. could have been black nose, sharpnose, small bulls etc. sand bars are around but not like the winter and tend to be bigger. (6ft+)


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, my Dads friend said the same about the fin. I have pics so Ill post them and hopefully you could tell.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

heres some pics for reference.

black tip


spinner


dusky


sharpnose


sand bar


bull


Don (ugly1) has a pic of a nice blacknose from last weekend. i guess i never took a pic of one.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok well the really small ones I caught look to be sharpnose. The larger ones were spinners. The other ones he said were sandbars and he has been shark fishing a while and seems to know his species. Ill post the pics. Ill have to email to myself and post them though. Maybe they were, maybe they weren't. But, regardless they are fun. The 5'4'' Spinner I caught was a lot of fun. I just really want a big Bull, Tiger, or Hammer. Not sure if they will come in really close though.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Ok well the really small ones I caught look to be sharpnose. The larger ones were spinners. The other ones he said were sandbars and he has been shark fishing a while and seems to know his species. Ill post the pics. Ill have to email to myself and post them though. Maybe they were, maybe they weren't. But, regardless they are fun. The 5'4'' Spinner I caught was a lot of fun. I just really want a big Bull, Tiger, or Hammer. Not sure if they will come in really close though.


they're in close. especially bulls and hammers, well within casting distance. the tigers not so much. closest i've seen one caught was 150yards and that was a 6fter i got on ray. all the others have been on long drops.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok cool. What are you using mainly? Ray? I mainly use ladyfish head, mingo head, and if I catch a fresh blue Ill use that. Should I use like a whole ladyfish or something like that maybe?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

best baits are ray, small sharks, bluefish, spanish, jack crevalle and king. 

i've used bonito several times for nothing but there was a big hammer caught on one this weekend. go figure. big AJ carcass and tuna loin work well too when you can get them. 

for the smaller sharks and cast baits i use mullet, lady fish and chunks of spanish.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the picks. I paddled my bait out very far for my tiger i almosted spooled flguys 6/0 cuz i was yaking out his bait also lol


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> best baits are ray, small sharks, bluefish, spanish, jack crevalle and king.
> 
> i've used bonito several times for nothing but there was a big hammer caught on one this weekend. go figure. big AJ carcass and tuna loin work well too when you can get them.
> 
> for the smaller sharks and cast baits i use mullet, lady fish and chunks of spanish.


What are you using to try for the Rays? Just a smaller piece of bait and hope the cats don't get it? I'm kicking myself now for not cutting up the Ray. Hopefully I can catch another one.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

we used to snag the cownose no problem. now i spear the southerns off the beach. been looking on the flats for no luck and stil haven't caught one on rod and reel.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

This is my second ray on rod and reel. Other one was about 12 years ago probably. They are a lot of fun and put up a really good fight.


----------

